# Mi sento enormemente in colpa



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

salve a tutti.. ricorro alla vostra schiettezza e chiarezza perchè sto veramente male.. ho giò scritto qua in passato.. ma si parla una cosa come più di 3 anni fa..ho addirittura dovuto rifarmi l'account! intanto vi seguo ma se non ho problemi di una certa gravità non scrivo. io non sono una persona che ama parlare di sè.
questa volta però non ci vado fuori.. e per una cosa che in fondo è una banalità.. insomma, non è una bella cosa, è una cosa che non va fatta.. ma c'è di peggio.. anzi, personalmente ho fatto di peggio..
ho semplicemente baciato un altro. ho il mio ragazzo ormai da quasi tre anni..  e l'altra sera in un momento di poca lucidità mi sono baciata sto tipo che nemmeno mi piace più di tanto. mi ha pure vista un'amica del mio ragazzo, che non gli ha detto niente.. ma ora è arrabbiata a morte con me.. e questo mi fa stare anche peggio se è possibile.
mi chiedo perchè per una cavolata del genere sto ridotta così male. sono divorata dai sensi di colpa. insomma dai, in passato con i miei ex ho fatto veramente di peggio.. ho avuto un amante fisso per quasi tutta la mia scorsa relazione.. ma non mi sentivo così.. ora sto mettendo tutto in dubbio. la mia relazione con lui non mi sembra più solida come prima, sto pensando di lasciarlo. gli amici con cui escono non mi sembrano così interessanti.. se lo fossero stati non sarei stata una sciocca ubriaca che andava in giro a farsi rimorchiare, ma mi sarei divertita a parlare con loro! non so più chi sono e non riconosco più chi mi sta vicino. tutto questo per una limonata di 3 minuti da ubriaca.. io non bevo nemmeno mai, e faccio bene dato che da ubriaca sono stupida! adesso non so più che fare per stare meglio. glielo dico? non mi pare il caso di farlo  star male per un cavolata del genere.. lo lascio e non gli dico niente? si così dopo tre anni lasciarsi senza un motivo ha senso... aiuto non so più cosa fare.. voi che fareste al posto mio? (senza dirmi che al posto mio non vi sareste ubriacati e baciati un altro.. quello non lo rifarei nemmeno io)..

grazie


----------



## emme76 (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> salve a tutti.. ricorro alla vostra schiettezza e chiarezza perchè sto veramente male.. ho giò scritto qua in passato.. ma si parla una cosa come più di 3 anni fa..ho addirittura dovuto rifarmi l'account! intanto vi seguo ma se non ho problemi di una certa gravità non scrivo. io non sono una persona che ama parlare di sè.
> questa volta però non ci vado fuori.. e per una cosa che in fondo è una banalità.. insomma, non è una bella cosa, è una cosa che non va fatta.. ma c'è di peggio.. anzi, personalmente ho fatto di peggio..
> ho semplicemente baciato un altro. ho il mio ragazzo ormai da quasi tre anni..  e l'altra sera in un momento di poca lucidità mi sono baciata sto tipo che nemmeno mi piace più di tanto. mi ha pure vista un'amica del mio ragazzo, che non gli ha detto niente.. ma ora è arrabbiata a morte con me.. e questo mi fa stare anche peggio se è possibile.
> mi chiedo perchè per una cavolata del genere sto ridotta così male. sono divorata dai sensi di colpa. insomma dai, in passato con i miei ex ho fatto veramente di peggio.. ho avuto un amante fisso per quasi tutta la mia scorsa relazione.. ma non mi sentivo così.. ora sto mettendo tutto in dubbio. la mia relazione con lui non mi sembra più solida come prima, sto pensando di lasciarlo. gli amici con cui escono non mi sembrano così interessanti.. se lo fossero stati non sarei stata una sciocca ubriaca che andava in giro a farsi rimorchiare, ma mi sarei divertita a parlare con loro! non so più chi sono e non riconosco più chi mi sta vicino. tutto questo per una limonata di 3 minuti da ubriaca.. *io non bevo nemmeno mai, e faccio bene dato che da ubriaca sono stupida!* adesso non so più che fare per stare meglio. glielo dico? non mi pare il caso di farlo  star male per un cavolata del genere.. lo lascio e non gli dico niente? si così dopo tre anni lasciarsi senza un motivo ha senso... aiuto non so più cosa fare.. voi che fareste al posto mio? (senza dirmi che al posto mio non vi sareste ubriacati e baciati un altro.. quello non lo rifarei nemmeno io)..
> ...


Cara,
ti contraddici, vedi il neretto. Non bevi mai, però da ubriaca sei stupida e vai in giro a farti rimorchiare.
Comunque, non voglio farti la paternale sugli effetti devastanti dell'alcol alla tua giovane età (mi pare).
Questo bacio  non è niente di serio. Non dire nulla al tuo boy. Perché devi farlo stare male per una cavolata del genere? Scaricarsi la coscienza a discapito degli altri non va bene.
E' stato solo un bacio, per di più da ubriaca. Cerca di dimenticare e se ami il tuo ragazzo e la storia ti appaga, non rifarlo (se possibile).
E smetti di bere, per carità.
Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> salve a tutti.. ricorro alla vostra schiettezza e chiarezza perchè sto veramente male.. ho giò scritto qua in passato.. ma si parla una cosa come più di 3 anni fa..ho addirittura dovuto rifarmi l'account! intanto vi seguo ma se non ho problemi di una certa gravità non scrivo. io non sono una persona che ama parlare di sè.
> questa volta però non ci vado fuori.. e per una cosa che in fondo è una banalità.. insomma, non è una bella cosa, è una cosa che non va fatta.. ma c'è di peggio.. anzi, personalmente ho fatto di peggio..
> ho semplicemente baciato un altro. ho il mio ragazzo ormai da quasi tre anni..  e l'altra sera in un momento di poca lucidità mi sono baciata sto tipo che nemmeno mi piace più di tanto. mi ha pure vista un'amica del mio ragazzo, che non gli ha detto niente.. ma ora è arrabbiata a morte con me.. e questo mi fa stare anche peggio se è possibile.
> mi chiedo perchè per una cavolata del genere sto ridotta così male. sono divorata dai sensi di colpa. insomma dai, in passato con i miei ex ho fatto veramente di peggio.. ho avuto un amante fisso per quasi tutta la mia scorsa relazione.. ma non mi sentivo così.. ora sto mettendo tutto in dubbio. la mia relazione con lui non mi sembra più solida come prima, sto pensando di lasciarlo. gli amici con cui escono non mi sembrano così interessanti.. se lo fossero stati non sarei stata una sciocca ubriaca che andava in giro a farsi rimorchiare, ma mi sarei divertita a parlare con loro! non so più chi sono e non riconosco più chi mi sta vicino. tutto questo per una limonata di 3 minuti da ubriaca.. io non bevo nemmeno mai, e faccio bene dato che da ubriaca sono stupida! adesso non so più che fare per stare meglio. glielo dico? non mi pare il caso di farlo  star male per un cavolata del genere.. lo lascio e non gli dico niente? si così dopo tre anni lasciarsi senza un motivo ha senso... aiuto non so più cosa fare.. voi che fareste al posto mio? (senza dirmi che al posto mio non vi sareste ubriacati e baciati un altro.. quello non lo rifarei nemmeno io)..
> ...


io non ho capito perché lo vorresti lasciare ... I sensi di colpa per un bacio casuale e sotto effetto alcol ad un altro non regge come motivo


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Cara,
> ti contraddici, vedi il neretto. Non bevi mai, però da ubriaca sei stupida e vai in giro a farti rimorchiare.
> Comunque, non voglio farti la paternale sugli effetti devastanti dell'alcol alla tua giovane età (mi pare).
> Questo bacio  non è niente di serio. Non dire nulla al tuo boy. Perché devi farlo stare male per una cavolata del genere? Scaricarsi la coscienza a discapito degli altri non va bene.
> ...


non mi  contraddico. non sono astemia ma non bevo regolarmente. succede di esagerare quella volta l'anno.. sta volta ho esagerato e mi sono anche comportata male.. da sobria non lo avrei di certo fatto, per questo ho detto che faccio bene a non averla come abitudine altrimenti la mia vita sarebbe un inferno.. la paternale sull'alcol non mi serve, come vedi ne sono cosciente che fa male.. è colpa mia se ho bevuto mica me l'hanno inniettato a tradimento.. e ora mi sento ancora più in colpa perchè la consapevolezza di aver sbagliato con colpa solo mia è aumentata. però hai ragione meglio non dire nulla.. sperando che non lo faccia quell'altra che mi ha vista.. ma se non lo ha fatto ieri che si sono visti..


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2013)

Sei sicura di conoscerti abbastanza bene da impostare le tue relazioni in un modo che ti si confaccia?
Te lo chiedo perchè non mi sembra una cosa sensatissima avere due ragazzi alla volta, o cazzeggiare in giro senza neanche capire esattamente di cosa sei in cerca.
Fare un po' di chiarezza dentro di te come la vedi?


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io non ho capito perché lo vorresti lasciare ... I sensi di colpa per un bacio casuale e sotto effetto alcol ad un altro non regge come motivo


ciao, in che senso "come scusa"? credi che stia nascondendo qualcosa? o peggio, credi che in verità io abbia dubbi più grandi che ancora devono emergere ma in situazioni di tensione tendono a venire a galla? io lo lascierei per dargli l'opportunità di liberarsi di una che va in giro a baciare gli altri.. ma senza dirglielo così non si sente tradito e sta meglio..

sono molto scossa


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sei sicura di conoscerti abbastanza bene da impostare le tue relazioni in un modo che ti si confaccia?
> Te lo chiedo perchè non mi sembra una cosa sensatissima avere due ragazzi alla volta, o cazzeggiare in giro senza neanche capire esattamente di cosa sei in cerca.
> Fare un po' di chiarezza dentro di te come la vedi?


fare chiarezza dentro di me è di sicuro un'ottima iniziativa. proprio per questo sto mettendo tutto in dubbio. proprio per questo mi sento confusa. e proprio per questo ho chiesto anche il vostro appoggio.. tu da che parte inizi per far chiarezza dentro di te?


----------



## tesla (17 Agosto 2013)

il tuo subconscio ti sta dicendo chi sei e cosa sei, ascoltalo.
presta attenzione a questa vocina lontana e appena udibile, perchè ha sempre ragione.
quanti anni hai per curiosità?  se hai già finito il liceo ecco, la testa andrebbe messa a posto


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> fare chiarezza dentro di me è di sicuro un'ottima iniziativa. proprio per questo sto mettendo tutto in dubbio. proprio per questo mi sento confusa. e proprio per questo ho chiesto anche il vostro appoggio.. *tu da che parte inizi per far chiarezza dentro di te?*


Bella domanda 
Tanto per cominciare sospendo il giudizio, o almeno cerco di farlo, per non essere sopraffatta dall'ansia e mantenere lucido il pensiero.
Poi chiedo aiuto, proprio come stai facendo tu.
Quindi sei sulla buona strada, per i miei parametri 

Vuoi cominciare magari a dirci qualcosa di te?
Quanti anni hai, per cominciare? C'è qualche elemento della tua storia personale e famigliare che pensi che ci sarebbe utile conoscere per inquadrare meglio questo episodio o il tuo comportamento in relazione in generale?


Ah, dimenticavo: bentornata


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il tuo subconscio ti sta dicendo chi sei e cosa sei, ascoltalo.
> presta attenzione a questa vocina lontana e appena udibile, perchè ha sempre ragione.
> quanti anni hai per curiosità?  se hai già finito il liceo ecco, la testa andrebbe messa a posto


liceo.. eh ho finito pure l'università.. 25! ci sarà un motivo se non ho preso alla leggera questo comportamento da 15enne.. se fossi 15enne non mi sarei preoccupata.. ma ho proprio commesso una cosa stupida e da adolescente. cosa che non è nelle mie corde. sono tre anni che ho una relazione che posso definire matura. la prima nella mia vita. mi sono sempre comportata in maniera perfetta.. e guarda ora che ho combinato.. come na ragazzina!


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ciao, in che senso "come scusa"? credi che stia nascondendo qualcosa? o peggio, credi che in verità io abbia dubbi più grandi che ancora devono emergere ma in situazioni di tensione tendono a venire a galla? io lo lascierei per dargli l'opportunità di *liberarsi di una che va in giro a baciare gli altri*.. ma senza dirglielo così non si sente tradito e sta meglio..
> 
> sono molto scossa


Per curiosità: tu lo lasceresti se fosse lui che va in giro a baciare le altre?
Pensaci bene... Magari la risposta è no.
Potrebbe essere?


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Bella domanda
> Tanto per cominciare sospendo il giudizio, o almeno cerco di farlo, per non essere sopraffatta dall'ansia e mantenere lucido il pensiero.
> Poi chiedo aiuto, proprio come stai facendo tu.
> Quindi sei sulla buona strada, per i miei parametri
> ...


grazie!
ricercare elementi per capire come mai è successa questa cosa ho paura che suoni come una ricerca di scuse.. come per scaricare la colpa su qualcun altro..quando in verità quella che ha la colpa qua sono solo io.
perchè ti posso dire che il mio ragazzo è sempre distante per lavoro, che lo vedo solo 3/4 ore alla settimana nel suo giorno libero.. che stiamo per andare a "vivere" insieme con la consapevolezza che lui in effetti sarà a casa un giorno solo, e per la gran parte di quel giorno io lavoro.. e che ho una paura incredibile di fare questo passo a quelle condizioni.. e non ho nessuno con cui parlarne davvero.. perchè le persone che frequento sono anche amici suoi.. e non posso mai essere totalmente sincera.. quella con cui mi trovavo meglio è la ragazza che mi ha visto mentre baciavo un altro.. non mi parla più.. mi rendo conto di fare discorsi che sembrano di una quindicenne mescolati con discorsi di un adulto.. sono totalmente impazzita..

ah, 25 anni.. lo ho già scritto da qualche parte ma non so se lo leggevi..


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per curiosità: tu lo lasceresti se fosse lui che va in giro a baciare le altre?
> Pensaci bene... Magari la risposta è no.
> Potrebbe essere?


ci ho pensato in questi due giorni.. ci rimarrei veramente male, anche perchè non me lo aspetterei da uno come lui (e lui può fare lo stesso discorso per me..). ma arrivare a lasciarlo perchè lui ha baciato una di cui non gli importa nulla, che nemmeno si sentono, oltretutto in un momento in cui non era lucido.. beh no non credo che arriverei a lasciarlo.. ma farei fatica a fidarmi del tutto di lui, quando è in giro da solo avrei paura pensando a cosa può fare. 
pensa che ho paura io ad andare in giro perchè ho paura di quello che posso fare!!!! è da due giorni che non vedo la luce del sole, mi sono auto-imprigionata.


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie!
> ricercare elementi per capire come mai è successa questa cosa ho paura che suoni come una ricerca di scuse.. come per scaricare la colpa su qualcun altro..quando in verità quella che ha la colpa qua sono solo io.
> perchè ti posso dire che* il mio ragazzo è sempre distante per lavoro, che lo vedo solo 3/4 ore alla settimana nel suo giorno libero.. che stiamo per andare a "vivere" insieme con la consapevolezza che lui in effetti sarà a casa un giorno solo, e per la gran parte di quel giorno io lavoro.. e che ho una paura incredibile di fare questo passo a quelle condizioni.. e non ho nessuno con cui parlarne davvero.. *perchè le persone che frequento sono anche amici suoi.. e non posso mai essere totalmente sincera.. quella con cui mi trovavo meglio è la ragazza che mi ha visto mentre baciavo un altro.. non mi parla più.. mi rendo conto di fare discorsi che sembrano di una quindicenne mescolati con discorsi di un adulto.. sono totalmente impazzita..
> 
> ah, 25 anni.. lo ho già scritto da qualche parte ma non so se lo leggevi..





dimmidinò ha detto:


> ci ho pensato in questi due giorni.. ci rimarrei veramente male, anche perchè non me lo aspetterei da uno come lui (e lui può fare lo stesso discorso per me..). ma arrivare a lasciarlo perchè lui ha baciato una di cui non gli importa nulla, che nemmeno si sentono, oltretutto in un momento in cui non era lucido.. beh no non credo che arriverei a lasciarlo.. ma farei fatica a fidarmi del tutto di lui, quando è in giro da solo avrei paura pensando a cosa può fare.
> *pensa che ho paura io ad andare in giro perchè ho paura di quello che posso fare!!!! è da due giorni che non vedo la luce del sole, mi sono auto-imprigionata*.




Ma tesoro, calma...
Hai fatto una cazzata, siamo d'accordo, ma è un peccato veniale se paragonata alla prospettiva di fare un salto nel buio come quello che hai descritto prima!
Come si fa a pianificare una convivenza con un rapporto basato su 3-4 ore insieme alla settimana?
E' una pazzia!
DEVI, e ripeto *devi*, parlare *con lui *molto apertamente del turbamento che ti provoca questa idea! 
Mi sembra che questo bacio da sbronza e l'agitazione che ne sta seguendo siano solo un messaggio disperato che il tuo inconscio ti ha lanciato per mettere in discussione la vostra relazione, o almeno il modo in cui l'avete impostata finora. Ma perchè buttare il bambino insieme all'acqua sporca?
Puoi lavorare su voi due, invece che sentirti indegna.
Tu non ti senti tranquilla, e il tuo ragazzo lo deve sapere.
Che coppia volete mettere in piedi non parlandovi apertamente di quello che sentite?
Lascia perdere il bacio, il problema sta altrove!


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma tesoro, calma...
> Hai fatto una cazzata, siamo d'accordo, ma è un peccato veniale se paragonata alla prospettiva di fare un salto nel buio come quello che hai descritto prima!
> Come si fa a pianificare una convivenza con un rapporto basato su 3-4 ore insieme alla settimana?
> E' una pazzia!
> ...


ok questo non toglie che non dovevo andare a baciarmi un altro.
comunque un po' ne  abbiamo già parlato, gli ho detto delle mie perplessità.. del fatto che ho paura che si crei l'illusione di stare bene insieme.. ma non vivendo bene la quotidianità non avremo mai la conferma.. lui mi tranquillizza perchè dice che in fin dei conti è vicino (lavora a 100km) e che può venire da me quando vuole.. ma non lo ha mai fatto fino ad ora che poteva tornare a casa dai suoi.. perchè dovrebbe farlo per tornare a casa nostra? io a questo punto ho pensato di provare comunque, anche perchè pensandoci, non andare a vivere insieme è peggio.. perchè di fatto se abbiamo solo una serata a disposizione non sempre vuoi stare al ristorante o al bar o in mezzo ad altra gente a casa dei suoi.. o da me con le mie coinquiline.. insomma abbiamo bisogno di passare il nostro poco tempo insieme, effettivamente insieme.. lo so è strana come cosa..


----------



## devastata (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ok questo non toglie che non dovevo andare a baciarmi un altro.
> comunque un po' ne  abbiamo già parlato, gli ho detto delle mie perplessità.. del fatto che ho paura che si crei l'illusione di stare bene insieme.. ma non vivendo bene la quotidianità non avremo mai la conferma.. lui mi tranquillizza perchè dice che in fin dei conti è vicino (lavora a 100km) e che può venire da me quando vuole.. ma non lo ha mai fatto fino ad ora che poteva tornare a casa dai suoi.. perchè dovrebbe farlo per tornare a casa nostra? io a questo punto ho pensato di provare comunque, anche perchè pensandoci, non andare a vivere insieme è peggio.. perchè di fatto se abbiamo solo una serata a disposizione non sempre vuoi stare al ristorante o al bar o in mezzo ad altra gente a casa dei suoi.. o da me con le mie coinquiline.. insomma abbiamo bisogno di passare il nostro poco tempo insieme, effettivamente insieme.. lo so è strana come cosa..


Ciao, benvenuta!

Una domanda sola:  sei innamorata del tuo ragazzo?  Leggendoti ho avuto molti dubbi, il resto non conta.

La vita di coppia può reggere, a distanza, se lo ami molto e se ti ama. In ogni caso fossi in te ne parlerei con lui, dello stupido bacio, prima o poi l'amica glielo dirà, meglio anticiparla.


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta!
> 
> Una domanda sola:  sei innamorata del tuo ragazzo?  Leggendoti ho avuto molti dubbi, il resto non conta.
> 
> La vita di coppia può reggere, a distanza, se lo ami molto e se ti ama. In ogni caso fossi in te ne parlerei con lui, dello stupido bacio, prima o poi l'amica glielo dirà, meglio anticiparla.


ciao.. penso che se non ne fossi innamorata non mi farei tutti questi problemi.. ma ci passerei sopra, come ho fatto in passato con altre persone e con eventi più gravi.. sarebbe stupido pentirsi di aver fatto qualcosa a qualcuno che non ci interessa.. sto pensando troppo perchè sono in ferie a far niente. per fortuna lunedì torno a lavoro così tengo la mente occupata.


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ok questo non toglie che non dovevo andare a baciarmi un altro.
> comunque un po' ne abbiamo già parlato, gli ho detto delle mie perplessità.. del fatto che ho paura che si crei l'illusione di stare bene insieme.. ma non vivendo bene la quotidianità non avremo mai la conferma.. lui mi tranquillizza perchè dice che in fin dei conti è vicino (lavora a 100km) e che può venire da me quando vuole.. ma non lo ha mai fatto fino ad ora che poteva tornare a casa dai suoi.. perchè dovrebbe farlo per tornare a casa nostra? io a questo punto ho pensato di provare comunque, anche perchè pensandoci, non andare a vivere insieme è peggio.. perchè di fatto se abbiamo solo una serata a disposizione non sempre vuoi stare al ristorante o al bar o in mezzo ad altra gente a casa dei suoi.. o da me con le mie coinquiline.. insomma abbiamo bisogno di passare il nostro poco tempo insieme, effettivamente insieme.. *lo so è strana come cosa..*


Non lo è. Stai semplicemente aspettando di avere una conferma concreta che lui sia la persona per te, invece che fare una scelta di convivenza basata sulla convinzione che lui lo sia.
Può essere una scelta razionale e prudente, come può essere che ci siano ancora in te dei dubbi di fondo. 
Ovviamente non è con la lingua di un altro in bocca che li risolvi, e non è che volessi proporti una facile assoluzione. Ti invitavo casomai a vedere la cosa come un segnale di qualcos'altro, invece che fissarti sul fatto che non lo dovevi fare. Appunto, lo sai anche tu che non avresti dovuto. Se hai fatto qualcosa che ti fa star male, forse avevi bisogno che un malessere tenuto giù venisse a galla e hai scelto un errore grossolano perchè facesse da traino a tutto il resto. 
Magari ti senti in colpa col tuo ragazzo perchè non sei convinta che andare a vivere con lui sia la cosa che desideri di più. Certo che uno sforzo per starti più accanto forse potrebbe farlo. 100 km dovrebbero essere più una seccatura, che un serio impedimento.


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non lo è. Stai semplicemente aspettando di avere una conferma concreta che lui sia la persona per te, invece che fare una scelta di convivenza basata sulla convinzione che lui lo sia.
> Può essere una scelta razionale e prudente, come può essere che ci siano ancora in te dei dubbi di fondo.
> Ovviamente non è con la lingua di un altro in bocca che li risolvi, e non è che volessi proporti una facile assoluzione. Ti invitavo casomai a vedere la cosa come un segnale di qualcos'altro, invece che fissarti sul fatto che non lo dovevi fare. Appunto, lo sai anche tu che non avresti dovuto. Se hai fatto qualcosa che ti fa star male, forse avevi bisogno che un malessere tenuto giù venisse a galla e hai scelto un errore grossolano perchè facesse da traino a tutto il resto.
> Magari ti senti in colpa col tuo ragazzo perchè non sei convinta che andare a vivere con lui sia la cosa che desideri di più. Certo che uno sforzo per starti più accanto forse potrebbe farlo. 100 km dovrebbero essere più una seccatura, che un serio impedimento.


ormai è tardi per tirarmi indietro con la convivenza, abbiamo già trovato l'appartamento e fra un mese ci entriamo. gli posso parlare ancora.. ma è assurdo quanto poco mi ascolta.. minimizza quando gli dico i miei problemi, mi dice che mi preoccupo troppo.. se gli dico che ho baciato un altro almeno attirerei la sua attenzione.. che assurdità, non lo farò. poi come fai a vederti solo per una serata ed usarla per discutere.. al telefono non voglio parlargli.. anche perchè ci sentiamo di sfuggita.. o è a lavoro o sta facendo sport.. i 100km sono una seccatura si.. metti che si potrebbe impegnare per venire da me, almeno quando fa orari decenti.. in fondo è tutta autostrada.. (io non ho l'auto per questo non posso farli io..). magari quando abiteremo insieme cambierà, perchè non credergli se dice che viene da me? sono io l'inaffidabile della coppia mica lui.. forse ho solo bisogno di stare di più con lui.. da sola.


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ormai è tardi per tirarmi indietro con la convivenza, abbiamo già trovato l'appartamento e fra un mese ci entriamo. gli posso parlare ancora.. ma è assurdo quanto poco mi ascolta.. minimizza quando gli dico i miei problemi, mi dice che mi preoccupo troppo.. se gli dico che ho baciato un altro almeno attirerei la sua attenzione.. che assurdità, non lo farò. poi come fai a vederti solo per una serata ed usarla per discutere.. al telefono non voglio parlargli.. anche perchè ci sentiamo di sfuggita.. o è a lavoro o sta facendo sport.. i 100km sono una seccatura si.. metti che si potrebbe impegnare per venire da me, almeno quando fa orari decenti.. in fondo è tutta autostrada.. (io non ho l'auto per questo non posso farli io..). magari quando abiteremo insieme cambierà, perchè non credergli se dice che viene da me? sono io l'inaffidabile della coppia mica lui.. forse ho solo bisogno di stare di più con lui.. da sola.



Ci sono tanti modi di essere inaffidabili.
Anche non ascoltarsi davvero, non essere disponibili a mettersi in discussione e non prendere sul serio le esigenze dell'altro sono tra questi. 
Smettila di colpevolizzarti e pretendi più attenzione, eccheccacchio.


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti modi di essere inaffidabili.
> Anche non ascoltarsi davvero, non essere disponibili a mettersi in discussione e non prendere sul serio le esigenze dell'altro sono tra questi.
> Smettila di colpevolizzarti e pretendi più attenzione, eccheccacchio.


ti rigrazio, mi hai fatto riflettere.. non mi sento meno in colpa perchè quello è impossibile.. ma almeno mi hai fatto pensare. prima non mi smuovevo dal senso di colpa e non riuscivo a pensare ad altro.


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ci ho pensato in questi due giorni.. ci rimarrei veramente male, anche perchè non me lo aspetterei da uno come lui (e lui può fare lo stesso discorso per me..). ma arrivare a lasciarlo perchè lui ha baciato una di cui non gli importa nulla, che nemmeno si sentono, oltretutto in un momento in cui non era lucido.. beh no non credo che arriverei a lasciarlo.. ma farei fatica a fidarmi del tutto di lui, quando è in giro da solo avrei paura pensando a cosa può fare.
> pensa che ho paura io ad andare in giro perchè ho paura di quello che posso fare!!!! è da due giorni che non vedo la luce del sole, mi sono auto-imprigionata.


tu vuoi andare a convivere con uno tizio che vedi solo nell'ora d'aria sua,che non ti ascolta,che se ti ascolta non prende in considerazione quello che gli dici,che non sai assolutamente se stando a 100 km da te si comporti sempre bene....bacio da sbronzi o meno........e tu ti preoccupi per un bacetto da nulla?

guarda,fermati,riprendi fiato rileggiti bene ancora ed ancora quello che ti ha scritto Leda.

Poi riprendi in mano i termini di questa convivenza e chiediti se incosciamente non ti stai rendendo conto che la cosa non sta in piedi.

un'ultima cosa....non hai l'auto perchè non te la puoi permettere o perchè non hai la patente?


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vuoi andare a convivere con uno tizio che vedi solo nell'ora d'aria sua,che non ti ascolta,che se ti ascolta non prende in considerazione quello che gli dici,che non sai assolutamente se stando a 100 km da te si comporti sempre bene....bacio da sbronzi o meno........e tu ti preoccupi per un bacetto da nulla?
> 
> guarda,fermati,riprendi fiato rileggiti bene ancora ed ancora quello che ti ha scritto Leda.
> 
> ...


non me la posso permettere.. già pago affitto, bollette..l'auto è un miraggio con il mio povero stipendio! vabbè per questo ci saranno giorni migliori si spera..! 

cmq lui lavora distante.. ma così tante ore che non penso proprio riesca materialmente a fare qualcosa di male. ma perchè a lui non vengono questi dubbi sulla nostra convivenza? è assurdo vengano solo a me, che sia io che sono andata a parlargli.. si vede che a lui fa comodo così... oddio forse lui sta con me per abitudine... e se fosse così..? devo riparlargli.. peccato che lo rivedrò solo martedì..


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie!
> ricercare elementi per capire come mai è successa questa cosa ho paura che suoni come una ricerca di scuse.. come per scaricare la colpa su qualcun altro..quando in verità quella che ha la colpa qua sono solo io.
> perchè ti posso dire che il mio ragazzo è sempre distante per lavoro, che lo vedo solo 3/4 ore alla settimana nel suo giorno libero.. che stiamo per andare a "vivere" insieme con la consapevolezza che lui in effetti sarà a casa un giorno solo, e per la gran parte di quel giorno io lavoro.. e che ho una paura incredibile di fare questo passo a quelle condizioni.. e non ho nessuno con cui parlarne davvero.. perchè le persone che frequento sono anche amici suoi.. e non posso mai essere totalmente sincera.. quella con cui mi trovavo meglio è la ragazza che mi ha visto mentre baciavo un altro.. non mi parla più.. mi rendo conto di fare discorsi che sembrano di una quindicenne mescolati con discorsi di un adulto.. sono totalmente impazzita..
> 
> ah, 25 anni.. lo ho già scritto da qualche parte ma non so se lo leggevi..


Ah ecco quindi c'era qualcosa aldilà del legittimo turbamento di un bacio ad un altro, stai per andare a convivere la data e' imminente e ti assale un po' di legittima fifa blu ...ora si che capisco


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco quindi c'era qualcosa aldilà del legittimo turbamento di un bacio ad un altro, stai per andare a convivere la data e' imminente e ti assale un po' di legittima fifa blu ...ora si che capisco


sì probabilmente se fosse stato un altro periodo non sarei andata a baciarmi nessuno.. forse ho solo voglia di mettermi nei guai per avere una scusa per non andare a convivere? sarebbe davvero da pazzi..


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

ma dai, per fino il messaggio dentro i cioccolatini mi dice che "è tempo di riflessioni".. neanche alla cioccolata ci si può più affidare! pfff


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [...]





Leda ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti modi di essere inaffidabili.[...]Smettila di colpevolizzarti e pretendi più attenzione, eccheccacchio.





perplesso ha detto:


> tu vuoi andare a convivere con uno tizio che vedi solo nell'ora d'aria sua [...]


verde a chi posso, concordo!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma dai, per fino il messaggio dentro i cioccolatini mi dice che "è tempo di riflessioni".. neanche alla cioccolata ci si può più affidare! pfff


Ma infatti devi riflettere ...:smile:


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti devi riflettere ...:smile:


si, era un cioccolatino saggio!! 
poteva almeno cambiare argomento però eh!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> si, era un cioccolatino saggio!!
> poteva almeno cambiare argomento però eh!!!!!


Meglio riflettere ora che a cose fatte


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non me la posso permettere.. già pago affitto, bollette..l'auto è un miraggio con il mio povero stipendio! vabbè per questo ci saranno giorni migliori si spera..!
> 
> cmq lui lavora distante.. ma così tante ore che non penso proprio riesca materialmente a fare qualcosa di male. ma perchè a lui non vengono questi dubbi sulla nostra convivenza? è assurdo vengano solo a me, che sia io che sono andata a parlargli.. si vede che a lui fa comodo così... oddio forse lui sta con me per abitudine... e se fosse così..? devo riparlargli.. peccato che lo rivedrò solo martedì..


sinceramente mi sembra che tu abbia così tanti dubbi su questa convivenza, che parlagliene mi pare il minimo.
anche perchè la tua situazione da come la descrivi.....è deprimente

non ti so dire se luilì si sia già adagiato,ne dubito ma può essere.   lui quanti anni ha?


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sinceramente mi sembra che tu abbia così tanti dubbi su questa convivenza, che parlagliene mi pare il minimo.
> anche perchè la tua situazione da come la descrivi.....è deprimente
> 
> non ti so dire se luilì si sia già adagiato,ne dubito ma può essere.   lui quanti anni ha?


lui 3 più di me, 28. non so se adagiato o cosa.. è che ogni tanto sembra così preso da sè e dal suo lavoro che gli assorbe la maggior parte della giornata, che io passo come per non dico scontata.. ma per una presenza stabile.. magari è anche una cosa positiva.. lui sta talmente bene con me che gli sembra una cosa naturale.. non so.. ma dico solo che pensandoci è assurdo che io mi sia fermata a fare questa riflessione sul vederci poco e invece lui non lo abbia percepito come un problema. l'unica volta che gliene ho parlato, come ho detto, ha tagliato corto dicendomi che non mi devo preoccupare per cose che devono ancora succedere.. sembro ancora io quella paranoica.. e sembro pure una pazza considerando come mi sono comportata recentemente (ubriacarsi, baciare uno che conosco di striscio..).. è deprimente sì.. mi chiedo solo perchè non lo sia anche per lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> lui 3 più di me, 28. non so se adagiato o cosa.. è che ogni tanto sembra così preso da sè e dal suo lavoro che gli assorbe la maggior parte della giornata, che io passo come per non dico scontata.. ma per una presenza stabile.. magari è anche una cosa positiva.. lui sta talmente bene con me che gli sembra una cosa naturale.. non so.. ma dico solo che pensandoci è assurdo che io mi sia fermata a fare questa riflessione sul vederci poco e invece lui non lo abbia percepito come un problema. l'unica volta che gliene ho parlato, come ho detto, ha tagliato corto dicendomi che non mi devo preoccupare per cose che devono ancora succedere.. sembro ancora io quella paranoica.. e sembro pure una pazza considerando come mi sono comportata recentemente (ubriacarsi, baciare uno che conosco di striscio..).. è deprimente sì.. mi chiedo solo perchè non lo sia anche per lui.


Forse,dovresti parlargli ancora dei tuoi timori


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> lui 3 più di me, 28. non so se adagiato o cosa.. è che ogni tanto sembra così preso da sè e dal suo lavoro che gli assorbe la maggior parte della giornata, che io passo come per non dico scontata.. ma per una presenza stabile.. magari è anche una cosa positiva.. lui sta talmente bene con me che gli sembra una cosa naturale.. non so.. ma dico solo che pensandoci è assurdo che io mi sia fermata a fare questa riflessione sul vederci poco e invece lui non lo abbia percepito come un problema. l'unica volta che gliene ho parlato, come ho detto, ha tagliato corto dicendomi che non mi devo preoccupare per cose che devono ancora succedere.. sembro ancora io quella paranoica.. e sembro pure una pazza considerando come mi sono comportata recentemente (ubriacarsi, baciare uno che conosco di striscio..).. è deprimente sì.. mi chiedo solo perchè non lo sia anche per lui.


lui semplicemente è uno che sa di aver messo a posto la questione di chi gli laverà i calzini dopo sua madre ed ora è tutto lanciato sulla sua carriera.

non so che lavoro faccia lui,non è neppure rilevante che tu lo dica.    tanto il concetto è applicabile a quasi tutti i lavori.

e tu mi pari lanciata nel ruolo della bella mogliettina trascurata che è destinata a finire tra le braccia del primo che le mostra un minimo di considerazione.

quindi,prima di fare casini enormi poi,meglio mettere le cose in chiaro adesso


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui semplicemente è uno che sa di aver messo a posto la questione di chi gli laverà i calzini dopo sua madre ed ora è tutto lanciato sulla sua carriera.
> 
> non so che lavoro faccia lui,non è neppure rilevante che tu lo dica.    tanto il concetto è applicabile a quasi tutti i lavori.
> 
> ...


è irrisolvibile messa così.. ma hai ragione.. cavolo io la mogliettina non la voglio fare.. come ho fatto a farglielo credere..?


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> è irrisolvibile messa così.. ma hai ragione.. cavolo io la mogliettina non la voglio fare.. come ho fatto a farglielo credere..?


devi fargli capire che non intendi tollerare all'infinito la situazione per cui lui lo vedi solo mezza giornata alla settimana e che hai bisogno di un'auto pure tu.

nel medio termine,se il suo lavoro è necessariamente nella località a 100 km da casa vostra,dovreste anche pensare di andare a vivere colà.    se non altro,lo vedresti tornare a casa alla sera.

se tu finora hai sempre accondisceso ad ogni sua esigenza,è normale che lui si sia fatto l'idea di te come di un mezzo zerbino


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> devi fargli capire che non intendi tollerare all'infinito la situazione per cui lui lo vedi solo mezza giornata alla settimana e che hai bisogno di un'auto pure tu.
> 
> nel medio termine,se il suo lavoro è necessariamente nella località a 100 km da casa vostra,dovreste anche pensare di andare a vivere colà.    se non altro,lo vedresti tornare a casa alla sera.
> 
> se tu finora hai sempre accondisceso ad ogni sua esigenza,è normale che lui si sia fatto l'idea di te come di un mezzo zerbino


beh al fatto dell'auto ci voglio pensare da sola, altrimenti da mezzo zerbino passo anche ad essere in debito. che è peggio! e andare a vivere la.. io ho il mio lavoro nella città dove stò adesso (mi sono già trasferita una volta... con i miei abitavo da un'altra parte), è poco pagato ma ho prospettive alle quali nemmeno io voglio rinunciare! questa convivenza parte sconfitta.. perchè deve sempre essere tutto così difficile? e pensare che io l'ho sostenuto quando ha deciso di accettare quel lavoro, era così felice che non potevo chiedergli di non farlo solo per me! dovrei essere egoista al momento giusto.. non solo quando non serve!


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> beh al fatto dell'auto ci voglio pensare da sola, altrimenti da mezzo zerbino passo anche ad essere in debito. che è peggio! e andare a vivere la.. io ho il mio lavoro nella città dove stò adesso (mi sono già trasferita una volta... con i miei abitavo da un'altra parte), è poco pagato ma ho prospettive alle quali nemmeno io voglio rinunciare! questa convivenza parte sconfitta.. perchè deve sempre essere tutto così difficile? e pensare che io l'ho sostenuto quando ha deciso di accettare quel lavoro, era così felice che non potevo chiedergli di non farlo solo per me! dovrei essere egoista al momento giusto.. non solo quando non serve!


a me questa convivenza pare non aver senso.

avete lavori che vi portano lontano quasi tutto il tempo.    mi pare ci siano anche sostanziosi problemi di comunicazione.

ok,capisco l'esigenza di uscire di casa di entrambi,ma mi parete più 2 coinquilini che una coppia

e se per sbaglio vi scappasse di fare un figlio?   nah,sinceramente mi pare un gioco che non vale la candela


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me questa convivenza pare non aver senso.
> 
> avete lavori che vi portano lontano quasi tutto il tempo.    mi pare ci siano anche sostanziosi problemi di comunicazione.
> 
> ...


un'ansia alla volta, grazie!

ci abbiamo pensato poco e male.. parlando delle mie perplessità non sono stata ascoltata. perchè di fatto la decisione la abbiamo presa quando lui aveva un lavoro vicinissimo.. poi gli è stata fatta questa offerta del lavoro dei suoi sogni e tutto è cambiato.. ma è rimasta la vecchia idea della convivenza.. convinti che nulla ci potesse fermare... è assurdo perchè se guardi in giro i problemi della convivenza riguardano tutti il vedersi troppo! saremo due coinquilini.. e a lui sta bene.


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> un'ansia alla volta, grazie!
> 
> ci abbiamo pensato poco e male.. parlando delle mie perplessità non sono stata ascoltata. perchè di fatto la decisione la abbiamo presa quando lui aveva un lavoro vicinissimo.. poi gli è stata fatta questa offerta del lavoro dei suoi sogni e tutto è cambiato.. ma è rimasta la vecchia idea della convivenza.. convinti che nulla ci potesse fermare... è assurdo perchè se guardi in giro i problemi della convivenza riguardano tutti il vedersi troppo! saremo due coinquilini.. e a lui sta bene.


ma che a lui stia bene andare a convivere anche così, lo diamo per scontato.....è a te che bisogna vedere quanto stia bene una convivenza in questi termni,visto che essi sono mutati da quanto avete deciso di fare questo passo.

e sinceramente non ho mai sentito dire da nessuno che sia un problema il vedersi troppo   o tutti i giorni


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che a lui stia bene andare a convivere anche così, lo diamo per scontato.....è a te che bisogna vedere quanto stia bene una convivenza in questi termni,visto che essi sono mutati da quanto avete deciso di fare questo passo.
> 
> e sinceramente non ho mai sentito dire da nessuno che sia un problema il vedersi troppo   o tutti i giorni


intendo che normalmente la paura della convivenza è legata alla quotidianità, al vedersi ogni giorno quando prima invece ci si vedeva su "appuntamento".. non so come spiegarmi.. ma sono convinta tu abbia capito. per me invece la situazione è ai limiti dell'assurdo..

è anche strano il fatto che parlandone in un forum ci siano persone che mi danno ragione su questo fatto.. parlandone invece con gente che conosco, non tutti mi dicono che è lecito avere questi dubbi.. un paio di amici comuni con cui ho accennato questo discorso, sono d'accordo con lui sul fatto di non preoccuparsi.. che il tempo per stare insieme di più si trova .. solo una mia collega mi ha dato appoggio dicendo come te che sembriamo dei coinquilini.. tutte queste opinioni a favore di lui mi hanno frenata molto sul parlargliene


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> intendo che normalmente la paura della convivenza è legata alla quotidianità, al vedersi ogni giorno quando prima invece ci si vedeva su "appuntamento".. non so come spiegarmi.. ma sono convinta tu abbia capito. per me invece la situazione è ai limiti dell'assurdo..
> 
> è anche strano il fatto che parlandone in un forum ci siano persone che mi danno ragione su questo fatto.. parlandone invece con gente che conosco, non tutti mi dicono che è lecito avere questi dubbi.. un paio di amici comuni con cui ho accennato questo discorso, sono d'accordo con lui sul fatto di non preoccuparsi.. che il tempo per stare insieme di più si trova .. solo una mia collega mi ha dato appoggio dicendo come te che sembriamo dei coinquilini.. tutte queste opinioni a favore di lui mi hanno frenata molto sul parlargliene


mah.   il punto è che le giornate sono di 24 ore cmq le rigiri.   ora,cerchiamo di fissare i punti principali della questione:

1-lui ha un lavoro che lo appaga pienamente e che lo occupa per la maggior parte del giorno
2-lavora a 100 km da te e farsi 200 km al giorno non è sensato nè economicamente nè temporalmente
3-è palese che a te sta situazione già adesso pesa 
4-se il tuo lui dovesse progredire nella carriera e se nella città in cui vivi non ci sono opzioni praticabili per lui,non vedo come le cose possano migliorare,anzi è probabile che peggiorino
5-anche tu hai un lavoro in cui vorresti realizzarti
6-se non ricordo male,hai anche scritto che tu hai dei "precedenti" come traditrice

per cui

la mia idea è che o tu valuti l'idea di trasferirti nella città in cui lavora lui.   e allora,se siete nello stesso posto,soluzioni per vedervi se ne possono trovare

altrimenti se continuerete a stare lontani e a vedervi forse la domenica e stop,non vedo come possa durare la vostra convivenza.   

perchè per come ti percepisco dal punto di vista emotivo,tu come ti imbatti in qualcuno che ti presta attenzione e ti fa un pò di corte,ti ci fiondi tra le braccia.

e credimi

stando su questo forum,di situazioni come la tua che si sono concluse nel modo descritto sopra ce ne stanno a iosa....


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.   il punto è che le giornate sono di 24 ore cmq le rigiri.   ora,cerchiamo di fissare i punti principali della questione:
> 
> 1-lui ha un lavoro che lo appaga pienamente e che lo occupa per la maggior parte del giorno
> 2-lavora a 100 km da te e farsi 200 km al giorno non è sensato nè economicamente nè temporalmente
> ...


hai ragione su tutti i tuoi 6 punti e pure le conseguenze hanno logica.. mi domando come lo possa capire una persona che non mi conosce e non lui e nemmeno alcuni amici. forse sono io che mi spiego male.. ti ringrazio Perplesso.. le tue considerazioni mi hanno aiutata.. ora ho tempo per riflettere fino a martedì, giorno in cui lo vedrò, ne ho di tempo per arrovellarmi il cervello.


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

Lui non lo capisce perchè al momento la sua priorità assoluta è il lavoro.  tu non 6 un problema.  per lui.

devi costringerlo a "vedere" che esiste un problema,solo quando lui lo vedrà ed esprimerà un'opinione allora  saprai cosa fare,forse.

per il momento l'unica cosa sicura è che è molto meglio se vai solo di gazzosa e stop 

non arrovellarti troppo chè non ne vale la pena.   ti auguro una buonanotte


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lui non lo capisce perchè al momento la sua priorità assoluta è il lavoro.  tu non 6 un problema.  per lui.
> 
> devi costringerlo a "vedere" che esiste un problema,solo quando lui lo vedrà ed esprimerà un'opinione allora  saprai cosa fare,forse.
> 
> ...


dici bene.. poi, sulla gazzosa non c'era alcun dubbio!!! :up:  buona notte!


----------



## Daniele (18 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Certo che uno sforzo per starti più accanto forse potrebbe farlo. 100 km dovrebbero essere più una seccatura, che un serio impedimento.


Da qui si vede che è una donna a dare un giudizio, mi spiace Leda ma una così grande cazzata madornale da te non me l'aspettavo! Che lui possa fare qualcosa di più ci sta, ma che al 50% lo possa fare anche lei ci deve stare alla pari, se no già che ci siamo in diritti e doveri eliminiamo il diritto di voto alle donne e facciamo muovere di più questi uomini anche se la donna si può muovere alla pari.

Lui un poco di più potebbe fare, ma anche lei, diciamocelo, anche lei potrebbe fare!


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Da qui si vede che è una donna a dare un giudizio, mi spiace Leda ma una così grande cazzata madornale da te non me l'aspettavo! Che lui possa fare qualcosa di più ci sta, ma che al 50% lo possa fare anche lei ci deve stare alla pari, se no già che ci siamo in diritti e doveri eliminiamo il diritto di voto alle donne e facciamo muovere di più questi uomini anche se la donna si può muovere alla pari.
> 
> Lui un poco di più potebbe fare, ma anche lei, diciamocelo, anche lei potrebbe fare!


ciao, se per "muovere" intendi fisicamente mi pare che dell'auto abbiamo parlato a profusione sopra. i mezzi pubblici lil uso quando ci sono.. ma un conto è andare in treno tra due grandi città piene di collegamenti ed un altro invece tra la mia città e il paesino in mezzo alle colline dove lui lavora.. sta certo che non sono una di quelle principessine che aspettano che tutto gli venga servito, per capirci. se invece intendi che non devo commettere sbagli come quello che ho fatto.. beh questo post si chiama "mi sento enormemente in colpa".. fai te. chiedevo un supporto per quello infatti.. lo so che ho sbagliato!
cmq, dato che anche io posso fare.. sai dirmi anche cosa?


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

gli ho detto tutto.. dall'inzio alla fine. e per telefono pure.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> gli ho detto tutto.. dall'inzio alla fine. e per telefono pure.


 Tutto ciò che hai scritto qui? Crisi per la convivenza imminente e svista con l'altro ragazzo ?


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che hai scritto qui? Crisi per la convivenza imminente e svista con l'altro ragazzo ?


sissignora! tutto.. alla fine il bacio con l'altro è stato l'evento scatenante che mi ci voleva per parlargli bene del resto. è evidente che la prima volta che gli avevo parlato dei miei dubbi non ero stata compresa.. adesso è deluso, triste, sconfortato.. gli ho rovinato l'esitenza con le mie cavolate e le mie paranoie. sono una pessima persona.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> sissignora! tutto.. alla fine il bacio con l'altro è stato l'evento scatenante che mi ci voleva per parlargli bene del resto. è evidente che la prima volta che gli avevo parlato dei miei dubbi non ero stata compresa.. adesso è deluso, triste, sconfortato.. gli ho rovinato l'esitenza con le mie cavolate e le mie paranoie. *sono una pessima persona*.



Ciao

chi lo dice?

e perché gli hai rovinato l'esistenza? 

sienne


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi lo dice?
> 
> ...


lo dico io che sono una pessima persona.. faccio cose stupide.. vabbè ma mi sto pian piano convincendo che sarebbe un'utopia pretendere di essere immuni alla possibilità di sbagliare..

gliel'ho rovinata perchè prima stava bene.. lui era contento, non gli pesava nulla.. e invece ora si ritrova con una che si bacia gli altri ed ha paura ad andare a vivere con lui.. non so se ho mai deluso così tanto qualcuno. era contento, e dopo il mio intervento sta male.. è come se gli avessi portato via la felicità.. e almeno fossi felice io.. invece no.. ho fatto male a tutti e due


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> lo dico io che sono una pessima persona.. faccio cose stupide.. vabbè ma mi sto pian piano convincendo che sarebbe un'utopia pretendere di essere immuni alla possibilità di sbagliare..
> 
> gliel'ho rovinata perchè prima stava bene.. lui era contento, non gli pesava nulla.. e invece ora si ritrova con una che si bacia gli altri ed ha paura ad andare a vivere con lui.. non so se ho mai deluso così tanto qualcuno. era contento, e dopo il mio intervento sta male.. è come se gli avessi portato via la felicità.. e almeno fossi felice io.. invece no.. ho fatto male a tutti e due


O forse hai solo iniziato a far chiarezza, magari al tuo posto avrei aspettato martedì vis a vis ..vorrà dire che martedì approfondirete


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O forse hai solo iniziato a far chiarezza, magari al tuo posto avrei aspettato martedì vis a vis ..vorrà dire che martedì approfondirete


non dovrò più aspettare martedì, dopo che gliel'ho detto ha deciso di venire da me questa sera.. come ben diceva Leda 100km non erano poi tutto questo impedimento. non so cosa succederà..

comunque ho dovuto dirgli del fattaccio dell'altra sera anche perchè ormai sono passati giorni, le voci girano.. se gli arrivava la notizia da qualcun altro poi non mi avrebbe mai più ascoltata se gli parlavo dei problemi ben più seri, e rischiare tutto per una cavolata del genere.. voglio dire.. manco ci fossi andata a letto con questo tipo!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non dovrò più aspettare martedì, dopo che gliel'ho detto ha deciso di venire da me questa sera.. come ben diceva Leda 100km non erano poi tutto questo impedimento. non so cosa succederà..
> 
> comunque ho dovuto dirgli del fattaccio dell'altra sera anche perchè ormai sono passati giorni, le voci girano.. se gli arrivava la notizia da qualcun altro poi non mi avrebbe mai più ascoltata se gli parlavo dei problemi ben più seri, e rischiare tutto per una cavolata del genere.. voglio dire.. manco ci fossi andata a letto con questo tipo!


Bene meglio così .... Da una parte almeno da dimostrazione che in caso di bisogno sa sovvertire le sue abitudini ... Dall'altro prima chiarite e vi confrontate meglio e'


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> lo dico io che sono una pessima persona.. faccio cose stupide.. vabbè ma mi sto pian piano convincendo che sarebbe un'utopia pretendere di essere immuni alla possibilità di sbagliare..
> 
> gliel'ho rovinata perchè prima stava bene.. lui era contento, non gli pesava nulla.. e invece ora si ritrova con una che si bacia gli altri ed ha paura ad andare a vivere con lui.. non so se ho mai deluso così tanto qualcuno. era contento, e dopo il mio intervento sta male.. è come se gli avessi portato via la felicità.. e almeno fossi felice io.. invece no.. ho fatto male a tutti e due


saresti stata una pessima persona se avessi tenuto nascosto quello che hai fatto e quello che senti e che certamente avrebbe finito per rovinare la vostra convivenza.

adesso è chiaro che lui sia frastornato e deluso,perchè nella sua mente era tutto chiaro e lineare.

ora invece si trova a dover fare i conti con una realtà diversa.    ma come sempre la sincerità può sconvolgere nell'immediato,ma paga sempre nel mediolungo termine.

e tra qualche tempo,sia te che lui converrete che è stato molto meglio buttare fuori i rospi adesso,quando ancora non avete fatto passi pesanti,che poi.


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

chissà se riuscirà mai più a fidarsi del tutto di me.. sicuramente la sincerità paga.. ma sono io che non riesco a perdonarmi per prima.. e neanche per il fatto in sè del bacio ad un altro (che mi procura più che altro vergogna)..

il fatto è che sembro una persona così sicura e invece guarda al primo accenno di cambiamento cosa ti combino.. paure da ogni parte.. e mi comporto male..  credevo di essere maturata in questi anni che stavo con lui, e gliel'ho fatto credere pure a lui. invece c'è ancora qualcosa dentro me che non mi fa crescere.. devo ricominciare tutto dall'inizio con lui e con me..


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> chissà se riuscirà mai più a fidarsi del tutto di me.. sicuramente la sincerità paga.. ma sono io che non riesco a perdonarmi per prima.. e neanche per il fatto in sè del bacio ad un altro (che mi procura più che altro vergogna)..
> 
> il fatto è che sembro una persona così sicura e invece guarda al primo accenno di cambiamento cosa ti combino.. paure da ogni parte.. e mi comporto male..  credevo di essere maturata in questi anni che stavo con lui, e gliel'ho fatto credere pure a lui. invece c'è ancora qualcosa dentro me che non mi fa crescere.. devo ricominciare tutto dall'inizio con lui e con me..


tu lascia che lui veda la tua vergogna ed il tuo pentimento,perchè mi sembri sinceramente pentita di quello che è successo.

chè alla fine è quello che si chiede a chi sbaglia.

perchè nel corso di una vita nessuno fa sempre tutto perfettamente.

quindi non colpevolizzarti oltre il necessario e cerca di capire le cose che ci siamo scritti nei post precedenti


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu lascia che lui veda la tua vergogna ed il tuo pentimento,perchè mi sembri sinceramente pentita di quello che è successo.
> 
> chè alla fine è quello che si chiede a chi sbaglia.
> 
> ...


Ok se continui a scrivere cose condivisibili a iosa alla fine mi tocca quotarti  ( ma ricorda non uso i verdi)


----------



## Nordica (18 Agosto 2013)

Perché ferirlo per una cavolata?


Se era una cavolata lascialo nel dimenticatoio!


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok se continui a scrivere cose condivisibili a iosa alla fine mi tocca quotarti  ( ma ricorda non uso i verdi)


spero che lui capisca come ha capito Perplesso e anche gran parte di voi che avete risposto.. 

ma per curiosità, cosa sono i verdi???


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> spero che lui capisca come ha capito Perplesso e anche gran parte di voi che avete risposto..
> 
> ma per curiosità, cosa sono i verdi???


sono quelle stelle che vedi sotto lo spazio del testo.....ma tu hai ancora troppi pochi post per darli 

servono ad approvare o disapprovare quello che vedi scrivere agli altri


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono quelle stelle che vedi sotto lo spazio del testo.....ma tu hai ancora troppi pochi post per darli
> 
> servono ad approvare o disapprovare quello che vedi scrivere agli altri


ah ho capito, grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono quelle stelle che vedi sotto lo spazio del testo.....ma tu hai ancora troppi pochi post per darli
> 
> servono ad approvare o disapprovare quello che vedi scrivere agli altri


... E che non tutti usano perché approvano o disapprovano scrivendolo in chiaro :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> lui 3 più di me, 28. non so se adagiato o cosa.. è che ogni tanto sembra così preso da sè e dal suo lavoro che gli assorbe la maggior parte della giornata, che io passo come per non dico scontata.. ma per una presenza stabile.. magari è anche una cosa positiva.. *lui sta talmente bene con me che gli sembra una cosa naturale.. *non so.. ma dico solo che pensandoci è assurdo che io mi sia fermata a fare questa riflessione sul vederci poco e invece lui non lo abbia percepito come un problema. l'unica volta che gliene ho parlato, come ho detto, ha tagliato corto dicendomi che non mi devo preoccupare per cose che devono ancora succedere.. sembro ancora io quella paranoica.. e sembro pure una pazza considerando come mi sono comportata recentemente (ubriacarsi, baciare uno che conosco di striscio..).. è deprimente sì.. mi chiedo solo perchè non lo sia anche per lui.


Una persona che vedi 3/4 ore a settimana come fai a starci male? Se calcoli che
1h di coccole,
1h di racconti di vita,
1h di sesso... 
sono già passati i minuti e non avete il tempo dell'abitudine, del sapere se stando un mese intero insieme sarebbe lo stesso, o se scappereste l'uno dall'altra... io mi rileggo tanto nelle tue parole... secondo me sei amareggiata perchè tu ci credi tanto in voi, c'è qualcosa che non ti torna e non vuoi vederla, ma con quel bacio hai tradito te stessa e non lui... (cioè ovvio che anche lui, però ti amareggi perchè sai che hai fatto una cosa che con lui non avresti mai voluto fare per quanto investito in questi 3 anni).


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Agosto 2013)

Ho finito di leggere tutto, mi sei piaciuta perchè mi sembri me qualche anno fa... ma per fortuna ho fatto chiarezza... Tu nei post hai espresso molto più di quello che volevi, allora, tu hai delle esigenze che però come tu stessa hai raccontato, lui non ascoltava... tu avevi delle paure che come in tutte le coppie volevi condividere... però lui è lui... tu ti sarai sempre data anche più colpe di quante ne avevi in coppia, la gente al tuo fianco su certe tue richieste ti avrà fatto credere che eri l'esagerata a porti certe domande, che anzi dovevi sentirti fortunata... e così la tua immagine di lui è cresciuta, i tuoi bisogni insoddisfatti... dentro avrai avuto un vulcano, che non sapevi come far esplodere...anche incompresa da chi avevi accanto, così ci hai dato di alcol e hai fatto lo sbaglio.. ma era inevitabile e non è stata colpa tua, solo che ti ripeto, stai così perchè senti che hai tradito te stessa... ora dovete solo discutere... e mi raccomando questa volta fatti ascoltare! le tue esigenze sono importanti come le sue! Speriamo bene... facci sapere... un abbraccio virtuale e ascoltati anche tu


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Una persona che vedi 3/4 ore a settimana come fai a starci male? Se calcoli che
> 1h di coccole,
> 1h di racconti di vita,
> 1h di sesso...
> sono già passati i minuti e non avete il tempo dell'abitudine, del sapere se stando un mese intero insieme sarebbe lo stesso, o se scappereste l'uno dall'altra... io mi rileggo tanto nelle tue parole... secondo me sei amareggiata perchè tu ci credi tanto in voi, c'è qualcosa che non ti torna e non vuoi vederla, ma con quel bacio hai tradito te stessa e non lui... (cioè ovvio che anche lui, però ti amareggi perchè sai che hai fatto una cosa che con lui non avresti mai voluto fare per quanto investito in questi 3 anni).


AH ecco perchè non si ciula mai...
Cioè ok partiamo con le coccole...poi iniziano i racconti di vita...e mi addormento no?
Ah ecco perchè...

Prendo nota bisogna ascoltare un'ora di racconti di vita...


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ecco perchè non si ciula mai...
> Cioè ok partiamo con le coccole...poi iniziano i racconti di vita...e mi addormento no?
> Ah ecco perchè...
> 
> Prendo nota bisogna ascoltare un'ora di racconti di vita...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: naaa era per la loro giornata... io ho sempre preferito partire dal dessert


----------



## Daniele (19 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ciao, se per "muovere" intendi fisicamente mi pare che dell'auto abbiamo parlato a profusione sopra. i mezzi pubblici lil uso quando ci sono.. ma un conto è andare in treno tra due grandi città piene di collegamenti ed un altro invece tra la mia città e il paesino in mezzo alle colline dove lui lavora.. sta certo che non sono una di quelle principessine che aspettano che tutto gli venga servito, per capirci. se invece intendi che non devo commettere sbagli come quello che ho fatto.. beh questo post si chiama "mi sento enormemente in colpa".. fai te. chiedevo un supporto per quello infatti.. lo so che ho sbagliato!
> cmq, dato che anche io posso fare.. sai dirmi anche cosa?


Comprati un piccolo scooter 125...va bene se lo prendi meno cittadino e più da strada puoi arrivare dove vuoi e senza troppi problemi (io con il mio 125 arrivo senza problemi al mare e ho un 100 di km e più da farmi), scelte economiche ed anche simpatiche per risolvere empasse che semrano incredibili...ma sono risibili.
Non esiste solo la macchina come soluzione di trasporto, eh!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: naaa era per la loro giornata... io ho sempre preferito partire dal dessert


Sono preoccupato...
Mi ha chiamato un'amica e mi fa...dai vediamoci che ho un mucchio di cose da raccontarti...
QUindi io vado da lei...
Parla come una macchinetta per un pomeriggio...e poi mi farà ok...ciao ah scusa si è fatto tardi...

Io dico...neanche un grazie per avermi ascoltato no eh?

Tu parli di dessert...
Ma sai quante vogliono il contorno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dimmidinò (19 Agosto 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho finito di leggere tutto, mi sei piaciuta perchè mi sembri me qualche anno fa... ma per fortuna ho fatto chiarezza... Tu nei post hai espresso molto più di quello che volevi, allora, tu hai delle esigenze che però come tu stessa hai raccontato, lui non ascoltava... tu avevi delle paure che come in tutte le coppie volevi condividere... però lui è lui... tu ti sarai sempre data anche più colpe di quante ne avevi in coppia, la gente al tuo fianco su certe tue richieste ti avrà fatto credere che eri l'esagerata a porti certe domande, che anzi dovevi sentirti fortunata... e così la tua immagine di lui è cresciuta, i tuoi bisogni insoddisfatti... dentro avrai avuto un vulcano, che non sapevi come far esplodere...anche incompresa da chi avevi accanto, così ci hai dato di alcol e hai fatto lo sbaglio.. ma era inevitabile e non è stata colpa tua, solo che ti ripeto, stai così perchè senti che hai tradito te stessa... ora dovete solo discutere... e mi raccomando questa volta fatti ascoltare! le tue esigenze sono importanti come le sue! Speriamo bene... facci sapere... un abbraccio virtuale e ascoltati anche tu


grazie Scaredheart,
mi hai proprio capita!

sta notte ne abbiamo parlato un bel po'.. inevitabilmente ho incassato tutti gli insulti che mi meritavo.. ora dell'episodio alcolico rimane davvero solo la vergogna. anche se inizialmente ha reagito in una maniera che non pensavo.. si è preoccupato di cosa potevano pensare gli altri che potrebbero venire a sapere questa cosa.. cioè nemmeno davanti ad una cosa del genere è riuscito subito a capire che stavo male.. ah prima pensato a sè, poi  ho dovuto spiegargli tutto il resto. questo mi ha davvero lasciata allibita

cmq, il punto è il resto della storia. ha ascoltato le mie paure e mi ha detto che effettivamente non si aspettava che fossero così profonde. mi ha rimproverata perchè dovevo dirglielo prima quanto ero in pensiero (come se non gliene avessi parlato poche settimane fa). ma poi mi ha anche capita. da una parte sono sollevata, ma dall'altra mi sento ancora più in colpa a farmi abbracciare da qualcuno che ho trattato così male.. mi chiedo come faccia a sopportare anche solo di vedermi.
il problema però è che non siamo riusciti a trovare una soluzione, almeno non nel breve termine.
lasciarci non ci sembrava fosse un'iniziativa sensata. abbiamo deciso di provare impegnandoci di più. non sapevamo come altro reagire! spero lui abbia capito cosa ho bisogno da lui.. io intanto dal mio, mi impegno a cambiare.. avevo già fatto il mio percorso di auto-analisi per modificare il mio modo d'essere ma è evidente che ho sbagliato qualcosa.. riproverò! 

comunque Scaredheart, sul fatto che la gente intorno a me mi ha sempre fatta passare sull'esagerata hai proprio centrato il punto... la mia immagine di lui è sempre stata distorta un po' da quello che pensano gli altri. il fatto è che lui è molto conosciuto in giro perché è un simpaticone, va a genio a tutti e non sta sulle balle a nessuno.. il fatto è che conosce tanta gente superficialmente e se tu mostri solo la parte migliore di te per forza tutti hanno un'immagine positiva di te. per questo adesso passerò mesi e mesi con l'etichetta della persona più cattiva dell'universo.. ma vabbè.. pazienza.. mi interessa di più si siano sistemate le cose tra noi due


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie Scaredheart,
> mi hai proprio capita!
> 
> sta notte ne abbiamo parlato un bel po'.. inevitabilmente* ho incassato tutti gli insulti che mi meritavo.*. ora dell'episodio alcolico rimane davvero solo la vergogna. anche se inizialmente ha reagito in una maniera che non pensavo.. si è preoccupato di cosa potevano pensare gli altri che potrebbero venire a sapere questa cosa.. cioè nemmeno davanti ad una cosa del genere è riuscito subito a capire che stavo male.. ah prima pensato a sè, poi  ho dovuto spiegargli tutto il resto. questo mi ha davvero lasciata allibita
> ...



con questo post mi dai lo spunto per intervenire nella tua discussione
condivido pienamente quello che ti hanno scritto leda e perplesso, che a mio avviso faresti bene a rileggere

qui ti ho evidenziato alcuni passaggi che testimoniano, sempre a mio avviso, una sola cosa:
che le cose non sono affatto sistemate fra voi due, e non lo saranno fino a che tu rimarrai nella parte della poco di buono che ha bisogno di lui e della sua forza (morale?) per riabilitarti

ma come fai a vederti in questo modo?
a pensare di meritarti gli insulti?
a scrivere che passerai per la persona peggiore del mondo?
vuoi proprio prenderti tutte le responsabilità del fatto che questa vostra futura convivenza, così come l'avete pianificata, non funzionerà?

scusa la mia franchezza, ma con un bel pò di anni più di te sulle spalle ti vedo imboccare una china molto pericolosa:
perché non è la convivenza, o il rapporto con lui (o un altro) che non funziona

è il rapporto con te stessa che ha bisogno di una bella revisione


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2013)

premessa generale.  gli altri non contano un cazzo negro e le loro opinioni anche di meno.

quindi,una volta ficcata bene in testa questa verità di fede,ti dico che sì,il tuo lui è di base un egocentrico molto sensibile a quello che pensano gli altri (e su questo deve lavorare assai)

dallo svolgimento del tema si evince che 1-tutto sommato lui ti ama 2-anche lui sa di avere una fettina di colpa in quello che è successo perchè ti ha trascurata molto 3-si spera che questa faccenda gli abbia smosso il sentimento e che ora si presti maggiormente a starti a sentire

insomma non è andata male.    Resta il fatto che se non riuscite a venirvi incontro fisicamente,resta una convivenza appesa ad un filo.     tu 6 proprio certa di non poter trovare lavoro più vicino a dove lavora lui?

PS: per il resto ascolta la Matraini,che è meglio


----------



## dimmidinò (19 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con questo post mi dai lo spunto per intervenire nella tua discussione
> condivido pienamente quello che ti hanno scritto leda e perplesso, che a mio avviso faresti bene a rileggere
> 
> qui ti ho evidenziato alcuni passaggi che testimoniano, sempre a mio avviso, una sola cosa:
> ...


ciao, 
no beh per quanto riguardava il meritarmi gli insulti intendevo solo in merito alla sciocchezza che ho fatto l'altra sera.. insomma lì me li merito tutti sul serio.. per le paure della convivenza non ho ricevuto insulti.. ci mancherebbe.. per la convivenza mi ha detto che potevo essere più chiara, e io gli ho detto che poteva ascoltarmi meglio! 
per forza le cose non possono sistemarsi del tutto.. lui mi ha perdonata, sono io che non riesco a perdonarmi..sia per l'incidente dell'altra sera, sia per aver interrotto un momento che per lui era felice, è come se improvvisamente fossi impazzita e ho turbato la normale continuità delle cose solo per una paranoia.. anche perchè alla fine mica si lavorerà distanti in eterno.. ma io mi sono vista precipitare e mi sono spaventata.

deludere le persone che mi sono vicine è una cosa che evito accuratamente di fare, ma effettivamente come diceva Perplesso qualche post più sopra, nella vita non si può fare tutto perfettamente. dovrei imparare ad accettarlo io per me stessa, anche perchè questa verità la applico agli altri.. nel senso che tollero più facilmente gli errori degli altri che i miei.

sicuramente il rapporto con me stessa va rivisto sì, che ho qualcosa che non va  è evidente.. non so neanche bene da dove iniziare. più che altro perchè mi ero illusa di aver trovato un equilibrio.. ma si è rivelato molto instabile, lo sento come un fallimento perchè davvero avevo investito tempo ed impegno nel cercare di dare una stabilità al mio carattere un po' sconfusionato..



comunque come diceva Perplesso, più avanti cercherò lavoro li vicino.. anche perchè cambiare lavoro può farmi solo bene anche per altri aspetti! certo, non sarà una cosa che posso fare nell'immediato.. ma almeno è una speranza..


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2013)

beh....diciamo che cambiare lavoro ti farà bene sia professionalmente che umanamente.

e se troverai un lavoro ad una distanza che coinsenta ad entrambi di tornare a casa alla sera,allora la tua convivenza può avere un futuro,

ora però direi che è bene che cominci ad avere più fiducia in te stessa,ti butti giù troppo facilmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ciao,
> no beh per quanto riguardava il meritarmi gli insulti intendevo solo in merito alla sciocchezza che ho fatto l'altra sera.. *insomma lì me li merito tutti sul serio.*. per le paure della convivenza non ho ricevuto insulti.. ci mancherebbe.. per la convivenza mi ha detto che potevo essere più chiara, e io gli ho detto che poteva ascoltarmi meglio!
> per forza le cose non possono sistemarsi del tutto.. lui mi ha perdonata, *sono io che non riesco a perdonarmi*..sia per l'incidente dell'altra sera, sia *per aver interrotto un momento che per lui era felice*, è come se improvvisamente fossi impazzita e *ho turbato la normale continuità delle cose solo per una paranoia*.. anche perchè alla fine mica si lavorerà distanti in eterno.. ma io mi sono vista precipitare e mi sono spaventata.
> 
> ...



ANCORA? 

ma hai venticinque anni o ottanta?
ma quale fallimento?
queste sono opportunità, leggi bene: OPPORTUNITA' che la vita ti mette davanti
e i tuoi non sono stati errori, ma segnali che la te stessa più vera ti manda per farti cambiare strada, per farti intravedere la vera rotta per arrivare alla serenità

le riflessioni che hai fatto tu non sono paranoie
e il momento felice del tuo fidanzato era basato su presupposti poco consistenti, per cui ben venga il fatto che sia stato infranto

un'ultima cosa: lo sconcerto di lui nel vedere sovvertire il suo ordine ben costruito è senz'altro umano e comprensibile, l'importante è che serva a lui per mettersi in discussione e venirti incontro....solo così potrete evolvere come coppia

se cogli questi segnali in lui è giusto che ti impegni a costruirci qualcosa insieme
se invece a breve non vedrai nessu buon proposito nei tuoi confronti il mio consiglio è di lasciar perdere questa storia


----------



## dimmidinò (19 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ANCORA?
> 
> ma hai venticinque anni o ottanta?
> ma quale fallimento?
> ...


sì beh parlare di fallimento a 25 anni è un po' esagerato.. in effetti hai ragione! 

sai che è bello come provi a tirar fuori la possibilità di qualcosa di buono da un momento negativo..? ma come fai? è interessante, e forse è anche l'unico modo per non abbattersi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> sì beh parlare di fallimento a 25 anni è un po' esagerato.. in effetti hai ragione!
> 
> sai che è bello come provi a tirar fuori la possibilità di qualcosa di buono da un momento negativo..? ma come fai? è interessante, e forse è anche l'unico modo per non abbattersi!



come faccio?
vediamo.....

un pò è il mio carattere, fino ad oggi non c'è stato nulla in grado di spezzarmi

la pazienza: nessuna situazione si rivolge all'improvviso dal negativo al positivo
la costanza:quando scelgo dove dirigermi lavoro e ottengo
la decisione: di non delegare mai agli altri la mia felicità e le mie responsabilità
lo sguardo rivolto sempre al futuro
la forza di muoversi dalla propria zona di confort quando senti che "stai troppo bene": non so se mi spiego

anch'io sono passata per eventi dove mi sono presa tutta la colpa: ho passato anni nel mio matrimonio a pensare che forse non ero la persona adeguata a mio marito e a credere che forse non ero abbastanza brava a far funzionare certi aspetti
anche l'esperienza ha la sua importanza: a te serviranno altri anni per metterti a punto :smile:, spero meno dei miei


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ANCORA?
> 
> ma hai venticinque anni o ottanta?
> ma quale fallimento?
> ...


c'è un dettaglio che non viene stressato abbastanza in questa faccenda.

il fidanzato della nostra nuova amica è un egocentrico pieno di sè e molto "attento" a quello che pensano gli altri.

non dico che sia anche un manipolatore,non ci sono per ora abbastanza elementi per identificarlo così.

ma di sicuro la sua personalità sta schiacciando quella di Dimmidino.     e se lei non comincia a lavorare su stessa per recuperare l'autostima......


----------



## dimmidinò (19 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come faccio?
> vediamo.....
> 
> un pò è il mio carattere, fino ad oggi non c'è stato nulla in grado di spezzarmi
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> c'è un dettaglio che non viene stressato abbastanza in questa faccenda.
> 
> il fidanzato della nostra nuova amica è un egocentrico pieno di sè e molto "attento" a quello che pensano gli altri.
> 
> ...


Chiara, complimenti.. spero un giorno di avere almeno una parte delle idee chiare che hai tu!

Perplesso.. che sia manipolatore non so, magari lo è ma non per fare cose cattive.. certo, logicamente nemmeno lui è un santo.. non voglio beatificarlo sia ben chiaro! in giro lo beatificano già abbastanza! 


notate bene che ho imparato a citare due post, ho fatto passi da gigante!!


----------



## Leda (19 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> notate bene che ho imparato a citare due post, ho fatto passi da gigante!!


:risata:

Ebbrava!

Per il resto, quoto con furore perplesso e Chiara: i loro interventi sono semplicemente impeccabili, oltre che dannatamente sul pezzo


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> Ebbrava!
> 
> Per il resto, quoto con furore perplesso e Chiara: i loro interventi sono semplicemente impeccabili, oltre che dannatamente sul pezzo


troppo gentile


----------



## Leda (19 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> troppo gentile



Quando ci vuole, per me riconoscere un merito è un piacere


----------

